# Dita Von Teese - Viva La Dita - Bizarre Magazin August 2008 x8



## Tokko (13 Juli 2008)

​


----------



## DerVinsi (14 Juli 2008)

Immer ein Hingucker! Danke Dir!:bigsupporter:


----------



## Paul Paulaner (24 Mai 2009)

Dita ist Klasse.
Auch ihre Kunstform ist faszinierend.

Danke 

Paul Paulaner


----------



## dereinzelgänger (24 Mai 2009)

Was für eine Frau !!!!


----------



## jobreg8 (7 Juli 2009)

Thanks for Dita!


----------



## Mandalorianer (12 Jan. 2010)

​


----------

